# Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!!



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

It changes from silver to green to red.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (jrdlr)*

Time to post some pics of it!!!!


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (BlueyedBoi69)*

I will take some today.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (jrdlr)*

Sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (BlueyedBoi69)*

So where are those pics?








-Paul


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (GreenFelix00)*

There is a pic on my website.. http://www.patrickvw.com , it is on the new cars page.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (jrdlr)*









whoa, you can get 17" long beaches on a new beetle now? nice color by the way










[Modified by gt2437, 12:04 AM 8-22-2002]


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (gt2437)*

The wheels come with the chroma flair pkg $2400.


----------



## ::Alita:: (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (jrdlr)*

How much is it?


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! :Alita:*

The MSRP is $25,490


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (jrdlr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The MSRP is $25,490







[HR][/HR]​


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (BlueyedBoi69)*





























... that is more $$$ than a turbo S!!!


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (jrdlr)*

That one didn't last long.... sold already!!


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (jrdlr)*

No way, that sucker sold that quickly at a whopping $26,000 ??















How is the trim level on these cars? I mean, I'm sure they are GLX, but do they get anything else special besides the color and the rims... The Long Beach 17s look excellent on that car (looks like VW's luxury wheel of choice, as it is on the Jetta GLX VR6's and a variant is on the Passat W8...)


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (ASurroca)*

Other than being a GLX w/ long beach 17"s, the only thing I noticed was the "total" black interior.


----------



## vwnb99 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (jrdlr)*

Did the dealer pack on some extras to drive the "so called" MSRP up... Example :







$600 disk changer, $500 rust protection, $400 can of scotch guard.... that kind of useless stuff?


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (vwnb99)*

No,we don't do that. besides the Chroma beetle is expensive enough as it is. 
BTW just ordered another one. Should be here next week.


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (vwnb99)*

vwnb99: Just Imagine what is that is in lira. Do you see many NB's over there? 
Dan


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (dhk)*

Hey, my batik blue/dark blue pearl does that in the sun, too. And it didn't cost extra.


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (paultakeda)*

That pic does not do it any justice... you should see it when it is cloudy and lightly raining... really cool!!


----------



## vwnb99 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (dhk)*

I may see one every now and then. I drive about 25 miles one way to work... and here in Naples I mostly see beat up pieces of junk cars. There are some really sweet ones though. As far as VWs... mostly Golfs (lots of TDIs) and Polos are everywhere. A few Boras, quite a few Passasts. But Bettles are really rare. Not a big seller over here. More minis on the road than bugs. I have seen a handful of Turbos. One beat all to hell. Hit down the side, smashed in headlight, 3 spoke and one steel rim. Looks bad


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (vwnb99)*


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (vwnb99)*

My car has a hint of purple in it at night!







Its awsome!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Paul


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (jrdlr)*

Although the 1st one was sold, I do have another one coming next week.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (jrdlr)*

Okay, so I just got back from the dealer and my first oil change. There out in front was a 2003 Chroma Flair Silver Green GLX New Beetle! The pictures posted do NOTHING to represent this paint! It is extremely pearlescent (like your Grandmother's Mother-of-pearl vases!). No matter where you stand it seems very red/purple while the rest of the car around you looks silver green. Way cool, although a bit much for my taste. The $25,500 MSRP seems a bit hard to swallow as well. Makes my Turbo S seem like a steal! The SM said MSRP only - no discounts. That said, it makes this GLX $2900 more than I paid for my S (and I got an extra 30hp, SWEET 6-speed and awesome sport seats).


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (vwdeluxe)*

the color looks crazy in the rain!!


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (jrdlr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Other than being a GLX w/ long beach 17"s, the only thing I noticed was the "total" black interior.[HR][/HR]​
Does the "total" black interior include a black headliner and A, B and C pillars? Or is it just the four main panels and lower dash that is black?
Just curious!
Thanks.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (JimmyD)*

Total Black as in the door panels, center console and lower dash (the grey panels in other cars) are black along with the carpet and seats. More harmonious! Headliner and pillars remain grey.


----------



## gravitywell (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (vwdeluxe)*

I need to get those black replacement parts....I hate the gray


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (gravitywell)*

Ditto... do I see a few sets of grey interior trim panels for sale on eBay soon?


----------



## gravitywell (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (ASurroca)*

I'll tell you what, when I replace my gray's, I'll sell em to ya


----------



## Ronbo (Aug 19, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (gt2437)*

That color's got to be tough to color-match if you ever need body work.


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (Ronbo)*

Yeah, we just put it in our showroom.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (Ronbo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That color's got to be tough to color-match if you ever need body work.[HR][/HR]​Ouch! That's got to be pretty hard on the insurance company if you get into an accident.


----------



## Loic (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (ASurroca)*

Please, more picts!


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (ASurroca)*

Accident? Forget that, think of door-dings and rock chips and drive in complete fear always unless they make a bra to go over the whole car while you are driving.
We won't even think of the bill to get add-ons like wings or bodykits painted to match....


----------



## B95P (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (jrdlr)*

Just saw that color. Very sweet looking I was diggin it. Unless I am wrong cause the salesman called the color Green Silver







(tho most salesman do not seem know much







)


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (B95P)*

Nah, it's really called that. After all the colors are silver and green


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (ASurroca)*

There are two chroma-flair colors, correct? One is the green/silver and the other is purple/cyan.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Just got in a 2003 NB GLX Chroma Flair!!! (paultakeda)*

Yup, there are two different Chroma-Flair models. So far, only the silver/green is out. The purple/cyan won't be out for awhile yet.


----------

